# Envoi de mail yahoo avec mail mac



## calamargeantissimo (3 Octobre 2005)

bonjour, j'ai switché pour mac et tiger recemment et je suis  

seulement, comme pas mal de monde j'ai un BAL yahoo paramétrée dans le logiciel mail,

je peux consulter mes mails mais je ne pas en envoyer un seul et ca c'est    

merci a vous utilisateurs mac confirmés

j'ai pourtant parametre les champs pop et smtp des serveurs :sleep:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (3 Octobre 2005)

Hello!
J'ai eu le même problème avec l'adresse yahoo d'une amie.
Il s'avèrait seulement que l'adresse smtp de son fournisseur d'accès avait changée..
Mais ce qui est sûr c'est que cela est possible de le faire dans mail!
Si tu trouves solution à ton problème, tiens nous au courant, ça pourrait être intéressant pour d'autres
courage!
@+


----------



## bouilla (3 Octobre 2005)

Tu peux mettre ce que tu veux de tte facon comme parametre smtp...il me semble que j'envois mes mails avec le pop de yahoo et le smtp de 9online perso.


Vs avez pensé a activer le transfert pop et smtp dans les options du webmail ?


----------



## apenspel (4 Octobre 2005)

Chez yahoo, le serveur est : smtp.mail.yahoo.fr
Pas de mode sécurisé. Il faut juste mettre son identifiant (ce qui est avant "@yahoo.fr") et son mot de passe. Les ports sont définis par défaut.
Ça fonctionne pour moi avec deux comptes différents. Mais il est vrai que j'ai activé le pop3 sur le site de yahoo.


----------



## calamargeantissimo (4 Octobre 2005)

c ok 

j'ai du change le smtp en remplacant le yahoo par celui de mon operateur 


no soucy

merci


----------



## hadrien88 (20 Février 2008)

BOnsoir,

Cela fait maintenant une semaine que j essaye de resoudre ce probleme et je me suis decide de passer au gros moyen !!
Voila je suis sur yahoo, j ai comme fournsseur internet free, j ai configure mon compte comme il fallait efin je pense : je recois bien tous les messages mais je ne peux pas les envoyer.
J ai comme message d erreur : La connexion au serveur « smtp.mail.yahoo.fr » sur le port 25 a expiré.
Bien sur j ai deja essaye de mettre smtp.free.fr mais ca ne marce pas non plus, puis au niveau des ports des serveurs je m y perd un peu...
Enfin si vous pouviez m aider ca serait vraiment genial !
Merci beaucoup
Hadrien


----------



## boddy (20 Février 2008)

Il faut tout d'abord ouvrir ta boîte aux lettres Yahoo Mail avec ton navigateur.
En haut, à droite, tu cliques sur Option.
Tu choisis "Accès Pop et Transfert" + "Configurer ou modifier accès Pop et transfert".
Tu coches "Accès Web et Pop" + tu cliques sur "Afficher les paramètres Pop" : là tu trouveras tous les paramètres qu'il faut que tu entres dans Mail.


----------



## dgn111 (20 Juin 2008)

Hello, 

Pour eviter les spam de pc veroles, free a bloqué les envois de mail smtp sur le port 25. Si tu veux utiliser smtp.de.ton.choix il faut aller dans la console de gestion et decocher "blocage smtp". Le seul smtp accepte par la freebox est smtp.free.fr quand c'est coché

A plus


----------



## romainlily (23 Août 2008)

Voilà deux jours que je parcours quelques forums. Mais je ne trouve pas de solution miracle. Avec Airport, on se branche n'importe où en Wifi, sauf qu'on ne connait pas le FAI sur lequel on est branché. D'où l'impossibilité de trouver le smtp correspondant et d'où l'impossibilité d'envoyer des courriels yahoo avec Mail!
Obligé de passer par Safari et yahoo.fr : une plaie!

Alors, une solution?

Merci!


----------



## Pat1763 (24 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai le même problème avec Caramail... je voudrais le configurer dans .mail, mais je n'y parviens pas. Est-ce que vous connaissez les réglages (POP, exchange...) et les informations à mentionner en dehors du nom utilisateur ? :rose:

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2008)

caramail ca marche encore?

Pourquoi ne pas prendre un bon service adapté à l'époque?
par exemple gmail et son filtrage anti spam et surtout son propre smtp indépendant des FAI 
( sans oublier les multiples services annexes gratuits , mini site , pages d'acceuil à la netvibes , suite bureautique à la Office , RSS reader etc etc)


----------



## Pat1763 (24 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> caramail ca marche encore?
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas prendre un bon service adapté à l'époque?
> par exemple gmail et son filtrage anti spam et surtout son propre smtp indépendant des FAI
> ( sans oublier les multiples services annexes gratuits , mini site , pages d'acceuil à la netvibes , suite bureautique à la Office , RSS reader etc etc)


 
Peut-être parce que je suis conservateur, peut-être parce que je me suis inscrit sur de nombreux sites avec mon adresse caramail, peut-être parce que je n'aime pas changer, peut-être parce que de nombreux produits ont été enregistrés avec cette adresse, peut-être parce que je l'aime bien, peut-être parce que c'est comme cela... 

A par cela, comment me connecter ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2008)

je rappelle que cette antiquité est ...hors norme

même pas de pop!
en 2008 c'est hallucinant de totale inadaptation à l'informatique moderne

http://www.arobase.org/gratuit/caramail-questions.htm
tu dois utiliser LEUR outil ( s'il existe encore) 
http://www.arobase.org/outils/web2pop.htm#carampop


ps en passant quel est le rapport avec  le sujet *yahoo?*
t'es pas réveillé?

edit
t'as un mac maintenant ?
Et t'as rien dit?
Cachottier....


----------



## Pat1763 (25 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je rappelle que cette antiquité est ...hors norme
> 
> même pas de pop!
> en 2008 c'est hallucinant de totale inadaptation à l'informatique moderne
> ...


 
Je lirai cela à tête reposée... Merci de la recherche ! 

Quant à l'outil, oui il existe bien, vu que je l'utilise tous les jours...  



pascalformac a dit:


> ps en passant quel est le rapport avec le sujet *yahoo?*
> t'es pas réveillé?


 
Si, je suis réveillé, mais vu que Caramail est un webmail comme yahoo, j'ai pensé qu'il y avait un certain rapport... et surtout, je n'aime pas ouvrir un nouveau fil pour une question somme toute accessoire... 



pascalformac a dit:


> edit
> t'as un mac maintenant ?
> Et t'as rien dit?
> Cachottier....


 
C'est toi qui n'est pas bien réveillé finalement... 

Le fil a déjà trois pages ; va faire un tour par là http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...bone-shuttle-xpc-vers-un-mini-mac-230782.html


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Je lirai cela à tête reposée... Merci de la recherche !


et je t'ai pas mis le resultat en recherche interne  Macg 


> Si, je suis réveillé, mais vu que Caramail est un webmail comme yahoo, j'ai pensé qu'il y avait un certain rapport...


 ben un des principes de gros forum c'est d'éviter les mélanges


> et surtout, je n'aime pas ouvrir un nouveau fil pour une question somme toute accessoire...


suffit de réactiver un fil existant 
et oui, y a d'anciens fils 100% dédiés que tu peux allegrement réactiver
( tu devrais)



> Le fil a déjà trois pages ; va faire un tour par là http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...bone-shuttle-xpc-vers-un-mini-mac-230782.html


vu et posté dedans à l'instant

tiens en passant 
Truc pratique :tu peux regler ton profil macg afin d'etre avisé par email d'arrivée de mp macg , email contenant  texte du mp et lien direct, je sais pas pourquoi j'y pense là ..


J'avais pas fait attention mais ce fil relève du forum 'Internet". Je déplace&#8230;


----------



## Douggy77 (25 Août 2008)

Depuis quelques jours, avec Mail, je ne parvenais plus à envoyer via smtp sur yahoo, la reception pop fonctionnait par contre.


J'ai ajouté dans Mail dans la liste des serveurs smtp.yahoo.COM en plus de mon ex smtp.yahoo.FR

Et cela fonctionne.

Pas la premiere fois que ca arrive... Si ca peut aider quelqu'un ...


----------



## bentoutcourt (26 Août 2008)

Wahou!!!
Ca marche parfaitement
You are the man, Douggy77!!!

En fait, ca marche aussi si on ne laisse que le smtp.mail.yahoo.com dans la liste des seruveurs.
Yahoo a du changer ses parametres sans nous prevenir.
En tout cas merci, un grande epine dans le pied en moins


----------



## Douggy77 (26 Août 2008)

De rien 
Oui, ca marche, mais quand ils repasseront en .fr ca ne marchera plus...
Ca ne coute pas tres cher de laisser les 2... :rateau:


----------



## bentoutcourt (27 Août 2008)

Douggy77 a dit:


> De rien
> Oui, ca marche, mais quand ils repasseront en .fr ca ne marchera plus...
> Ca ne coute pas tres cher de laisser les 2... :rateau:




Euh... oui, certes....
Mais bon, j'aime bien savoir ce que j'utilises comme serveur..... histoire d'avoir l'impression d'etre  moins bete.
Enfin, si ca plante a nouveau.... je saurais quoi tenter en premier!


----------

